# Vanessa's Stop Over Up and Running



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

http://monsite.orange.fr/vanessas-stopover/index.jhtml

Vanessas Stop Over is up and running and I have already booked my spot.

Salient Points....Off their website

Wicked prices.. .....

Tariff
One price all year, no peak-charges for school holidays!

€ 8 per night, including electric and water if needed.

Even optional meals available.....

Evening Meals:

Evening meals are available by prior arrangement (we're not a full-blown restaurant!).
Chris is an excellent cook, and all food will be home-cooked, often from home-grown produce.

Enjoy a 3-course meal for just €12 per adult; this will include a free bottle of wine with every 2 adult meals. Children will be charged at 8 euros per child.

Breakfast:
Why not enjoy a traditional English breakfast (exact menu may vary depending on availability) including tea or coffee ... without having to cook it yourself or do the washing up?!

Or, if you prefer something lighter to start your day, Continental breakfasts will also be available.

€8 a head for full English, €5 a head for Continental.

Facilities: It has even got a potager  (Not sure what that is and didn't really like to ask) 8O

Vanessa's Stop-Over is still in its infancy. Current facilities on-site include use of toilet, wash-basin and shower, plus hook-up for electricity. A drinking water tap and facilities for emptying motorhome toilets are also provided.
Currently, no drive-over emptying point on-site, but there is one in nearby Lubersac.

As well as meals being available, there will be the opportunity to purchase home-produced free-range eggs, and seasonal vegetables from the organically-managed "potager"

Book now because with these facilities, at these prices and in an ideal location, they will be snapped up.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Unfortunatly they can't take RVs 

"Motorhomes classed as "small" and up to around 2.25 metres wide (that's 7'6") can be accommodated at this stage."

€8 is reasonable but not cheap for this sort of site ..

Good location and nice surroundings; should be popular.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

A "Potager" is just a vegetable garden ... in French.

If things go according to plan with the purchase of a neighbouring field, we may be able to take RVs in future, but not this year, sorry.


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Good luck with your new venture Vanessa, we would certainly like to visit at some time. No doubt Pusser will put your establishment to the ultimate test and will report back to us all, with pics, in due course.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

brisey said:


> Good luck with your new venture Vanessa, we would certainly like to visit at some time. No doubt Pusser will put your establishment to the ultimate test and will report back to us all, with pics, in due course.


No doubt Vanessa will report back with what little is left of her property.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

has it been added to the campsite database here ?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Good luck with your venture. I will pass it on to members of the Wirral Motorhome club at our meeting tonight. What you're providing is my concept of a small campsite espeeially the meals.
Bon chance.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Vanessa (and Pusser)- May be in the area in Jiune so I'll take your phone number with me. Bonne Chance


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

nukeadmin said:


> has it been added to the campsite database here ?


Just done it ... will appear as soon as it's been checked-over.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

vanessa7 said:


> Just done it ... will appear as soon as it's been checked-over.


It is now in the campsite database.... check it out Here <<<

Mike

P.S. Vanessa you have a PM


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

We just had our first visitors and boy was i nervous especially as Vanessa was in hospital with a slipped disc. A lovely couple who soon put me at ease and we had a lovely evening. That's my version of events anyway, you will have to wait for their posting to see if it concurs and they are on their way south for another month, they are stopping again on the way back so it can't have been too bad.
Thanks everyone for support and encouragement.
Chris.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Sounds ideal for our little VW Caravelle, but unfortunately not the route we will be taking to Caen in 3 weeks for the crossing back home. Good luck.


----------



## 97317 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi Chris

Good luck with your new venture, and a speedy recovery to Vanessa, 
You'll find that the folks on here with Motorhomes and RV's are a very friendly bunch, 


Take care and enjoy
San


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Good luck in your new venture Vanessa (get well soon)and Chris, see you in September after our trip to Germany for the fireworks on the Rhine.

Bob


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I'm booked in for a night in June and as I have a bad back we will be able to spend an enjoyable evening running through my medical defects so we already have a lot in common. 8)


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, I'm back home from hospital now ... and am looking forward to comparing notes with Pusser!!

Chris says he might just disappear off down the pub if we're going to talk medical problems all evening :lol: AFTER he's done the cooking, of course :wink:

BTW, I understand from Chris that there's been a lot of people asking around "how old are they?" ... well we're both early-to-mid-40s. Happy on that one now? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very glad to see you are up and running again. Don't forget you now have a weak spot in your back so don't over do it unless of course I need you to carry something for me as my back is bad. Our maiden run starts tomorrow to Corny and produce any snags list to have done when I get back.

Looking forward very much to meeting you both on whatever day it was I said.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks Pusser. Oh, as for carrying your heavy bags ... that's what Chris is here for! That, and cooking wonderful meals of course :wink: :lol: 

We look forward to welcoming you here on the pre-arranged date, good luck with your maiden voyage!

Vanessa


----------

